# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  مخاطر تدخين الشيشة

## نور الشمس

*مخاطر تدخين الشيشة*
*=============*
*مخاطر التدخين على الصحة كبيرة جدا . وتقرر منظمة الصحة العالمية وجميع الهيئات الطبية في العالم أن التدخين هو أكبر خطر على الصحة يواجه البشرية اليوم ! . ومع ذلك يمكن بجهود منسقة أن يتم التغلب على مشاكله العديدة . يقتل التدخين أربعة ملايين شخص كل العام . والعدد في ازدياد بسبب الزيادة السكانية وخاصة في العالم الثالث . وتقدر منظمة الصحة العالمية أن يصل العدد إلى 10 ملايين شخص يتوفون سنويا بحلول عام 2020 م . وبالمقارنة ، فإن القنبلتين الذريتين اللتين ألقيتا على هيروشيما وناجازاكي في نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية سنة 1945 قتلت مباشرة 140 ألفا ثم مات بعد ذلك عدد آخر بسبب الأشعة القاتلة ، ويقدر العدد الإجمالي لضحايا القنبلتين الذريتين بربع مليون شخص !!. 

فكيف يمكن أن نقارن ضحايا التدخين ( أربعة ملايين شخص يتوفون سنويا ) بضحايا القنابل الذرية ( ربع مليون شخص ) ؟

كم تصنع شركات التبغ من السجائر يوميا ؟

تصنع هذه الشركات الضخمة ( أغلبها أمريكية !!) ثلاث سجائر لكل إنسان على وجه الأرض يوميا ، أي 18 ألف مليون سيجارة . وهي تكفي لإبادة الجنس البشري بأكمله لو أخذ ما فيها من النيكوتين بطريقة الحقن ، بحيث لا تبقي إنسان على وجه الأرض!! 

الوفـيات من التبغ والخمـور والمخدرات سنويا 
المخدرات مع الجرائم
الخــمور
الـتـبغ


20.000
125.000
400.000
في الولايات المتحدة

188
25.000
110.000
في المملكة المتحدة


ومن هنا يتبين لنا أن الوفيات الناتجة عن التدخين!! تفوق بكثير الوفيات الناتجة بسبب تعاطي الخمو و المخدرلت والجرائم مجتمعة!!

أما بالنسبة للعالم الثالث فلا توجد إحصائيات يمكن الاعتماد عليها!! ، فهناك زيادة مضطردة في استهلاك السجائر والتبغ !!



مدى الحملة في الولايات المتحدة ضد شركات التبغ : 

لقد نجحت الحملات في الولايات المتحدة في العقد الأخير من القرن العشرين في كسب مجموعة من القضايا ضد شركات التبغ ، وفرضت عليها مجموعة من التعويضات بآلاف الملايين ، وأهمها ما يلي : 

1. اضطرت شركات التبغ إلى تسويات مع الحكومات المحلية للولايات المتحدة بدفع تعويض بمبلغ 386 ألف مليون دولار يتم دفعه على أقساط على مدى عشرين سنة تبدأ من سنة 1999 . 

2. بلغت القضايا ضد شركات التبغ في الولايات المتحدة أكثر من 800 قضية !!. هذا مع العلم أن الولايات المتحدة لا تقبل أي قضية ضد شركات التبغ من دول أجنبية . وقد رفضت الولايات المتحدة مئات بل آلاف القضايا من مختلف دول العالم ، بما فيها دعوى مقدمه عن مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي بالرياض في السعودية الذي طالب بآلاف الملايين من الدولارات التي أنفقها المستشفى لمعالجة مرضى التدخين خلال السنوات العشرين الماضية .!! 

ما هو المعسل والجراك والشيشة ؟ 
المعسل هو تبغ يضاف إليه الدبس ( العسل الأسود ، الشيرة ) . أما الجراك فهو تبغ تضاف إليه مجموعة من الفواكه المتعفنة . 

ونتيجة وجود هذه المواد السكرية في الدبس أو الفواكه المتعفنة ، فإن هذه تتحول إلى مجموعة من الكحول !!! وبالذات الكحول الإيثيلي ( روح الخمر ) والكحول الميثيلي ( الأشد سمية ) ، والكحول البروبيلي . وتتطاير هذه الكحول أثناء التدخين ولكنها تساعد في إيجاد السطلة المطلوبة وإن لم تصل إلى حد الإسكار !!!

وفي بحث من جامعة الملك عبد العزيز للأساتذة الدكاترة عن الشيشة في جدة 1988 تبين أن تأثير الشيشة من جهة أول أكسيد الكربون وهو غاز سام يتحد بالهيموجلوبين في الدم ، ويسبب ارتفاع الكولسترول ولزوجة الدم وبالتالي زيادة الجلطات ، تبين أن تأثير الشيشة يبلغ ضعف تأثير السجائر !!. وبلغ المعدل لمدخن الشيشة من الرجال 10.6 % ومدخنات الشيشة 7 % . وللأسف فقد انتشر تدخين الجراك والشيشة والمعسل انتشارا فظيعا في السعودية بعد أن بدأت الموجة في لبنان ، ومنها إلى سوريا ومصر والأردن ...

هل التدخين يسبب الإدمان أم أن ذلك عادة ؟
يسبب استخدام التبغ في الإنسان والحيوان إدمانا شديدا .فمن بين كل مئة شخص يتعاطون التبغ ، فإن ما بين 85 و 90 % سيصحبون مدمنين له وإذا قارنا ذلك بالخمور مثلا فمن من بين كل مئة يتعاطون الخمور فإن نسبة 15 % فقط هم الذين سيصبحون مدمنين لها . 

ويعتبر إدمان النيكوتين ( وهو المادة المسببة للاعتماد في التبغ ) من أشد أنواع الإدمان . وقد قامت الكلية الملكية للأطباء بلندن بإجراء بحث مطول على الإنسان والحيوان لمعرفة مدى الإدمان الذي يسببه النيكوتين ، ومقارنته بالمواد المعروفة باسم المخدرات . والمذهل حقا أن الباحثين قد وجدوا بدرجة يقينية أن النيكوتين في التبغ لا يقل عن إدمان أعتى المخدرات تسببا للإدمان وهما الهيروين والكوكايين . بل إن بعض الأبحاث تشير إلى أن إدمان النيكوتين أشد من إدمان الهيروين وإدمان الكوكايين . وبدون ريب فإن إدمان النيكوتين هو أوسع انتشارا من جميع أنواع المخدرات والخمور مجتمعة ، وذلك لكثافة استخدام التبغ ، ففي كل يوم يتم استنشاق دخان 18 ألف مليون سيجارة وأطنان من التبغ على هيئة سعوط وشمة وأنواع من الأرجيلة !!. 

هل يمكن التغلب على إدمان النيكوتين ؟
نعم يمكن ذلك دون ريب !!. وقد توقف أكثر من 30 مليون أمريكي عن التدخين في الفترة ما بين عام 1964 وعام 1986 . وفي بريطانيا توقف في نفس الفترة أكثر من عشرة ملايين شخص . ويختلف الناس في قدرتهم على ترك التدخين . وهناك 15 % من المدخنين يستطيعون أن يتركونه بدون أي معاناة ، ويسهل ترك التدخين على من بدأ التدخين بعد العشرين ، بينما يصعب على من يبدأ التدخين دون العشرين . كذلك فإن من يدخن عددا محدودا من السجائر يستطيع الترك أكثر ممن كان يدخين أربعين أو ستين سيجارة . ولا بد لترك التدخين من الخطوات التالية : 

1. الاقتناع التام بضرر التدخين وحرمة استعماله . 

2. الالتجاء إلى الله تعالى ليساعده على ترك التدخين .

3. إخبار أسرته وأصدقائه بذلك ، والطلب منهم أن يساعدوه في ذلك ، وأن يمتنع الأصدقاء عن تقديم السجائر له . 

4. استخدام السواك بدلا من السجائر !!.

5. الإكثار من استخدام الفواكه وفيتامين ج .

6. الاهتمام بالرياضة .

7. قد يحتاج بعض المرضى إلى مساعدة طبية كالآتي : 

- علكة النيكوتين .

- أقراص مضادة للكآبة والقلق .

- لصقة النيكوتين .

- يمكن استخدام الإبر الصينية ولها دور مساعد في كثير من الحالات 

ويرى المختصون أن الاقتناع التام بضرورة التوقف عن التدخين والجانب الديني و النفسي لها أهمية كبيرة في التوقف عن التدخين ، وجميع المواد المسببة للإدمان . ويحتاج بعض الأشخاص إلى مساعدة بعلكة النيكوتين أو لصقة النيكوتين بالإضافة إلى الأقراص الخاصة المضادة للكآبة .

هل التدخين حرام ؟
التدخين يقتل أربعة ملايين شخص كل عام ، ويصيب مئات الملايين بالأمراض ويسبب خسائر تصل إلى التريليونات من الدولارات سنويا إذا حسبت أيام التغيب عن العمل وفقدان الحياة وخسائر التداوي ، والحرائق الناتجة عن التدخين ، والأضرار بغير المدخنين وإذا كان ثمن التبغ المستهلك عالميا وتجارته تصل إلى 300 ألف مليون دولار ، فلا شك أن مجموع الخسائر من التبغ تصل إلى التريليونات من الدولارات على مستوى العالم .

ومن يقتل شخصا واحدا متعمدا يعتبر قاتلا . قال تعالى : " وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا(93) " . وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن عمره فيم أفناه ، وعن علمه فيم فعل به ، وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيم أنفقه ، وعن جسمه فيم أبلاه ؟؟" . 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و اله وسلم 

"ما أنزل الله من داء إلا أنزل له شفاء"


*

----------

